# It's getting slower



## mr.fish (Oct 22, 2007)

It's def. getting slower. Either I threw to much corn in the water or the carp are getting slower already. I figured with the 80 degree temps, and the water still holding at 65, it would be a little better. I guess I'm just spoiled from the 7 to 10 fish nights I had in august and septemeber. All in all, 3 fish were caught. Only 1 by me, weighing in at a very satisfiying 15lbs.


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 24, 2007)

Id take a 15lber anyday, one is fine with me too. What are carp doing this time of year anyway? Lately on the conestoga they have been jumping like crazy and I have seen a few smaller ones beaching themselves and swimming weird, but they look to be healthy otherwise. I was thinking about giving them a try since all the other fish have either shut down or moved on. Is it worth trying for them into the winter or do they shut down?


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 24, 2007)

The carp fishing doesn't shut down this time of year, it just gets slower. I caught carp last year just about up until freeze over. Then its just to cold to wait for a bite. And I will admit, be prepared for several skunkings. I think I figured out how to avoid that. I will usually target carp when a warm spell moves in after a severe cold spell. I'll check the USGS site, and if I see the water temp spike 5 to 10 degrees, then thats the window to get em. Through most of the winter the river is high, and muddy, so I'll concentrate more on feeder creeks, where the water current will slow. They tend to stack up in the slow water at the mouth of feeder creeks all along the river. 

Here's a pic of 1 of the 2 carp I caught Christmas morning of last year


----------



## shamoo (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice Carp there Mr. fish, A couple weeks ago i was fishen in bridgeton and caught a 12.6 oz. carp on a 4" Senko.


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Carp are the best,, hell of a fight esp in the rivers. Shamoo glad to see ya around man.



Hi Fishin NJ,
Welcome to the forum! Thanks for joining!


----------

